
Show HN: Shorti: Never use CSS again - tonyspiro
https://github.com/tonyspiro/shorti#top
======
tonyspiro
Shorti helps you style your React components by rendering short-hand "class
names" into inline styles. Also works in React Native and as a separate file
in the browser! For browser support, include shorti-browser.js and add
"shorti" as a class along with your other Shorti class names.

This is a work in progress, so please add to it!

